# Walgreens 2017



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

I asked the cashier when they'd be putting stuff out and he said he thinks late September, since they have back to school stuff before then


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Around Labor Day is the soonest ours will have anything out so that's about six weeks, give or take. I am anxious to see this year's NBC selection as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya ours has school stuff too so I am sure it will be Sept here to .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Walgreens is always late here. East coast always seems up before us. My little local store never has enough help so they set up usually even later than some of the other Walgreens in my general area. But after everyone is sold out sometimes they still have it even though they stock fewer items. i picked up 3 of the talking candles last year at that store and on clearance and figure everyone stopped looking way before that point. LOL.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Walgreens is the last week in September every year. I get so annoyed waiting for back to school clearance! Haha....


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I did see a lifesize Jack avaiable at the At Home store in someone's photos. I have the two Walgreen's sold because I'm such a sucker but this one is different from them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cloe said:


> I did see a lifesize Jack avaiable at the At Home store in someone's photos. I have the two Walgreen's sold because I'm such a sucker but this one is different from them.


Oh I must check this out 
I have 2 jacks from Walgreen too lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

stop in Walgreen my store has school supplies out i was looking for a end cap of maybe nbc nothing yet


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

It's time for Walgreen's to step back up. Except for the NBC stuff, they've been slacking the last few years. Remember when they were the first with the jack in the boxes, the Medusa and the life-size skeletons? It wasn't that long ago that Walgreen's was the place everyone was anticipating.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Walgreens is always late here. East coast always seems up before us. My little local store never has enough help so they set up usually even later than some of the other Walgreens in my general area. But after everyone is sold out sometimes they still have it even though they stock fewer items. i picked up 3 of the talking candles last year at that store and on clearance and figure everyone stopped looking way before that point. LOL.



Oooh, talking candle! I'm not sure that I saw those at our store last year. If I recall, I wanted to pick one up, and couldn't. I did get the talking portrait, though...one of them, and missed the second one, waiting for a deeper discount. 

I haven't picked up any of the large NBCs, although I love them. I just don't know what I'd do with them, because they don't fit my display. However, now that I'm thinking about my "Halloween cave"...they'd look pretty cool in there...and that's probably how I'll spend $100 this year, if they put out all of the previous characters, plus Zero. *sigh*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

anyone on here work there and had a sneak peek of whats to come this year?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Our store is still switching to Back to School and we haven't even gotten candy corn in, and normally that's something they put out freakishly early (like 4th of July early). They seem to be playing it very close to the vest so far this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am going there today will see i bet it's back to school also


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just school supplies darn


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok I am excited to see what NBC stuff and Halloween stuff Walgreens has this year
> I really wish they would do a big Zero this year
> 
> anyone seen anything yet ?


Sorry no walgreens update, but just in case you weren't stalking the Disney website, there seems to be new items (figured the pillow might interest you. It's walgreens like) https://m.disneystore.com/disney/st...mas/mn/1000038/?searchTerm=null&redirect=true


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh I must check this out
> I have 2 jacks from Walgreen too lol


I have both and the jack from At Home has a better head but the body is a bit short. I'm having problems posting pictures but if anyone wants a side by side try to pm me with your email.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Candy corn is out in my store and that means Halloween has officially begun trickling into Walgreens.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Impy said:


> Candy corn is out in my store and that means Halloween has officially begun trickling into Walgreens.


that is a good sign


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Saki.Girl What size Zero do you want? There are some crochet patterns on line for making zero. I have made a couple of them in the past.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

My dad got me these. There's also a mummy that he didn't get. Says there wasn't much else but he also didn't look around. So not sure the status of stuff out







They seem to be upsidedown...I might leave it in case there's a bunch of vampire bats viewing the thread


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Not Walgreens related but did you see that Spirit had a Zero prop. Saki? It's sold out online but I do see it in people's videos they took in newly opened Spirit stores. I'll bet the crochet one will be super cute though and might be more what you are looking for. Interesting to see NBC props in many other stores this fall. I hope Walgreens still offers us some new things. Their general Halloween hasn't been too great the last couple years so I generally stalk them for NBC items.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cloe said:


> Not Walgreens related but did you see that Spirit had a Zero prop. Saki? It's sold out online but I do see it in people's videos they took in newly opened Spirit stores. I'll bet the crochet one will be super cute though and might be more what you are looking for. Interesting to see NBC props in many other stores this fall. I hope Walgreens still offers us some new things. Their general Halloween hasn't been too great the last couple years so I generally stalk them for NBC items.


Omg I did not see zero I would love the Jack they have but dang his spend


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Talked to a friend at Walgreens today. She said they recently got a lot of their Halloween stuff in, but they're hoping to clear out more summer stuff first, to make room. Should be stocking shelves over the next couple weeks.


----------



## mdenisi (Aug 18, 2017)

*Solar Powered Dancing Figurines / Bobble Heads 2017*

Hello has anyone seen any Halloween themed *Solar Powered Dancing Figurines / Bobble Heads* yet either in the stores or in a store display book? 

If so please share some photos if that is possible and allowed. 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Illysium said:


> Talked to a friend at Walgreens today. She said they recently got a lot of their Halloween stuff in, but they're hoping to clear out more summer stuff first, to make room. Should be stocking shelves over the next couple weeks.


thanks for the updated


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey you guyyyyyzzz







Courtesy of my dad. I will be going after work


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Hey you guyyyyyzzz
> View attachment 455145
> 
> Courtesy of my dad. I will be going after work


It's happening, awesome!! Thanks for the post! I'm excited to see some of these items up close! I really like the Mayor one, from what I can tell.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, two of my Walgreens have started stocking shelves. Not enough for me to see anything (Except the big skellies are still 49)


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Picked this guy up at my local Walgreens yesterday. They didn't have all their stuff out yet so I'll be going back to check again this weekend to hopefully get a few more items and take some photos of the store displays.


----------



## gsoto2828 (Aug 24, 2017)

Just purchased NBX stuff at Walgreens! Animated Mayor plush, new Mayor figure, LED candles, better snow globes, etc.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> View attachment 456081
> 
> Picked this guy up at my local Walgreens yesterday. They didn't have all their stuff out yet so I'll be going back to check again this weekend to hopefully get a few more items and take some photos of the store displays.


Can you give me the sku/item number on it?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed. I've never seen our walgreens start before September but I'll have to go by and check. Most of the area schools have started so it shouldn't be long, in any case. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

funnyfreckledfrog said:


> can you give me the sku/item number on it?


sku 049022958463


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> sku 049022958463


Do you also have the WIC number? Also does it sing or light up? What's the price on it? Thank you for your help! I'm trying to locate one for my collection. It's super cute!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Do you also have the WIC number? Also does it sing or light up? What's the price on it? Thank you for your help! I'm trying to locate one for my collection. It's super cute!





6' Hanging Pumpkin King for 29.99
Head lights up and plays This is Halloween tune just like Jack and Sally ones
WIC 980198

Here is a close up photo of his tag


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> 6' Hanging Pumpkin King for 29.99
> Head lights up and plays This is Halloween tune just like Jack and Sally ones
> WIC 980198
> 
> ...


And the Halloween Town sign attaches with little elastic loops so it can be removed and re-positioned on the hands.


----------



## jahnkekong (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay that tall pumpkin king made me call every walgreens in a 15 mile radius trying to find one who had put halloween stuff out.. He's amazing!!


----------



## halloweenjoy (Jul 27, 2017)

I went to 3 walgreens today (trying to get son's meds filled) and NONE had halloween out. I'm having a bit of a pity party here, nobody has halloween out!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> 6' Hanging Pumpkin King for 29.99
> Head lights up and plays This is Halloween tune just like Jack and Sally ones
> WIC 980198
> 
> ...



omg I want him


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Stopped by my local store today and they have a good deal more out than earlier this week. Still looks like more to come as soon as the summer clearance is over....


----------



## jahnkekong (Aug 1, 2011)

mine still haven't put any out!! Augh!!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

A few Nightmare items at my local store. Was actually looking for Disney villain wine glasses someone posted on Instagram. The Nightmare mugs are huge!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to one store today and they had candy and disney pumpkins out but that was it


----------



## 0ogieBo0gieMan (Aug 25, 2017)

Stopped at one of my local Walgreens this morning and was happy to see they already put the NBC decorations out and purchased the Pumpkin King Jack to add to the collection. Looks like they started with NBC because that's all they had out for halloween but it did it look like they were ready to start putting out more stuff. There are three other Walgreens by house that i will be checking out this weekend, i will post pics as i visit them. 

P.S. can somebody please help me find the 5' Oogie Boogie Hanging Decor or if possible sell one to me? I've looked everywhere for it and i doubt Walgreen will have him for sale this year. I'm willing to pay extra for it if possible but not the ridiculous prices they have him for on Ebay. Thank you


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I didn't see the Jack Skellington blow mold light posted. Is it an older item, and I've just missed it? I thought that it was new this year. Anyway, it's $19.99, and I believe that the bulb is orange. I didn't buy one yet, but I will. I love blow mold Jack o'lanterns, and a Jack Jack, well...that actually sounds like it comes from the Incredibles, but...it doesn't.

I'm swapping the orange bulb for clear, and I'm painting the stem black. 









And this triple color lens light, for $19.99, I hadn't seen it before, either. I apologize if my photos are sideways, they were saved upright. *sigh*


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

hope this works
https://www.facebook.com/abigailsmommee/videos/10155443986506047/


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

I called about 15 Walgreens over the weekend looking for Pumpkin King Jack, but no luck. San Clamente up to LA county in SoCal. Here's hoping it will be this week! Lots of stores said their setup should be started by midweek. Anyone who is hunting, have you been able to find him?


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Sarah-Is-Spooky said:


> I called about 15 Walgreens over the weekend looking for Pumpkin King Jack, but no luck. San Clamente up to LA county in SoCal. Here's hoping it will be this week! Lots of stores said their setup should be started by midweek. Anyone who is hunting, have you been able to find him?


I didnt know they made a Pumpkin king Jack until I saw this thread. I will be looking now for sure.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

PM me if interested in the Pumpkin King Jack. I just spotted 2 more at another store in my area earlier today. Not looking to get rich off it but a small fee for my time and purchase of a box plus shipping to you can be arranged. Checkout via PayPal.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

The hubs brought him home after work.






























Now if only he could find the Jack and Sally statues to go with the Mayor. The search continues....


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

My husband who is very understanding about my Halloween addiction, got me the Pumpkin King Jack along with the Jack snow globe, Sally snow globe and the Jack and Sally salt and pepper shakers. He said only 1 Jack in the store. I did not know the Jack was sound activated, but he works so well he goes off quite frequently so now I am humming the song all the time.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

New animated figures available this year too. Jack has a closed mouth, wiggles his body and sings excerpt from "This is Halloween". Oogie Boogie is linen color this year, spins and vibrates, has 6 total color change LED lights (4 in his body plus 2 in his head), and sings excerpt from his song "Oogie Boogie". Will post video if I figure out how.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> The hubs brought him home after work.
> 
> View attachment 460193


Ok now I really want him. But $20...ow...


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I picked up the statues in my closest store but they didn't have any of the plushes or pumpkin king so drove a little to another. Nothing but dog toys, globes, and statues. Thanks to those giving the WIC# the clerk gave me the names and quantity of stores carrying the large pumpkin king. Drove about 20 minutes to one that had eight. Not even the endcap up. 2 cashiers and about 10 people in line so gave up on the thought of anyone looking in back. Drove another 15 minutes again not a thing out. Store was empty so gave the WIC to the cashier who didn't want to be bothered and said to check in the Halloween isle. It clearly wasn't in with the candy. Asked for a manager who rolled his eyes went in back and came out and said the WIC numbers aren't on boxes and there is way too many boxes back there for him to look. I asked when they might be putting their stuff out. His response.."Probably before Halloween". Ya think?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Stopped by my local store today and they have a good deal more out than earlier this week. Still looks like more to come as soon as the summer clearance is over....



I love that skeleton sitting on the JOL! It's like the Thinker! 

I've been holding off going to Walgreens because I'm sure they still have back-to-school stuff out (our schools go back next week) but it can't hurt to stop in on my way home from work tonight & check it out!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I stopped at a Walgreens I haven't been to in the hopes that a odd one out of the way might have something...they had even less then my local one. Just candy out...no decorations at all :/


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Haunted Toilet Paper Holder:


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

for those that have seen or have bought the mayor statue, did they continue with the resin material this year or go back to the ceramic type material from a few years ago? 

I also have a sally statue from a few years ago that im looking to sell, its one of the ceramic ones.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

..........


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

mb24 said:


> Haunted Toilet Paper Holder:
> 
> View attachment 464313


hahaha  that is SO awesome!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

$5.99, so cute!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woooo - finally seeing some action at my Walgreens! There was an endcap of NBC stuff, 1/2 an aisle of candy & the other half bare shelves!


----------



## jahnkekong (Aug 1, 2011)

yayy got my pumpkin king and he is awesome and has scared me repeatedly around the house. Doesn't help that I keep moving him to a new area to test it out, then getting startled by a creepy person in my house later .


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

mb24 said:


> Haunted Toilet Paper Holder:
> 
> View attachment 464313


I'm assuming this was at your Walgreen's? I'm a sucker for frivolous stuff. What tune does it play?


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

We have heard sooooo much about Walgreens, and their Halloween stuff, and especially their Skeletons...only to now wonder, what the Big Deal is, with Walgreens?
We just checked out a Walgreens, as of yesterday.....and were so disappointed in what they had.
Not only that, but their PRICES were Inflated for what they had.
Their Skeletons are going for $50.00 ( $49 ) ...which is No Deal at all.
We can buy them back at home, from a "Value Village" of all places.... for the exact same price.....like WTF?
Here we were, thinking that the Walgreen Skeletons were going for around $35.00 each.....as led to believe?
I guess Price gouging is just the American way, these days.
Whether it be for Halloween, Christmas, or for the Families.... trying to Flee a Hurricane?.....the Airlines now see NOTHING...but Inflated Dollar signs in their heads, for their product!
There appear to be NO Deals out there, at this time of year, for Full Size Bucky Skeletons?
I guess....when people talk about Walgreens....they have to be talking about POST Halloween Sales.
From what we saw.....Walgreens has joined in on....the popular Marketing Theme of.....Lets "RIP OFF" the general consumer, "again"!
Which makes us wonder...why....any of the Haunters would ever Buy a Thing....at a Walgreens?
A side from a skeleton or two....we didn't see a thing, at Walgreens, that we can't buy, else where, for the same price or for less.
Why do some people on here, have such a Love Affair, with Walgreens?
We were really disappointed, in what we actually saw, on our visit there.
Are only guess would be, that these people have to be Walgreen employees......there is absolutely "Nothing" worthwhile to Post about, from a Walgreens, except for pure Disappointment!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

No, we don't all work there. Walgreens used to be much better a few years ago. It was the place that everyone was looking forward to. Theystarted the low-cost skeleton trend. Even now they come out with a few things every year that you can't get anywhere else.

If you read through the thread, you'll see most of the posters are excited about the NBC stuff but not much else anymore. We do hold out hope every year though. Who would have thought that Home Depot would outdo Spirit?



Myra Mains Haunters said:


> We have heard sooooo much about Walgreens, and their Halloween stuff, and especially their Skeletons...only to now wonder, what the Big Deal is, with Walgreens?
> We just checked out a Walgreens, as of yesterday.....and were so disappointed in what they had.
> Not only that, but their PRICES were Inflated for what they had.
> Their Skeletons are going for $50.00 ( $49 ) ...which is No Deal at all.
> ...


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks Screaming Demon, for the History of Walgreens.
I guess we missed that Cheap Skeleton period...as we are fairly New to doing our own Haunt.
We keep seeing reference to the CHEAP Skeletons that Walgreen "Used" to have....and had our hopes up....that we could pick a "Bunch" of them, this year.
One can never ever have, too many Skeletons in ones closet!
Seems as if the day of the Walgreen "Cheap" Skeleton is long over?
Having said that......since we are wanting to buy at least 6 or more Skeletons.....does any one know....who has the best deals on Skeletons?
There is not anything Cheap....on even Ebay, to be bought.
Any suggestions?
Anyone wanting to down size and sell off their Skeletons?
There has to be someone out there, with Skeletons for Sale?
Thanks again for the feed back.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you have a Home Depot in your area? Mine has the big skeletons for 35.00.


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Thanks Screaming Demon, for the History of Walgreens.
> I guess we missed that Cheap Skeleton period...as we are fairly New to doing our own Haunt.
> We keep seeing reference to the CHEAP Skeletons that Walgreen "Used" to have....and had our hopes up....that we could pick a "Bunch" of them, this year.
> One can never ever have, too many Skeletons in ones closet!
> ...


Haven't been to Walgreens this year, loaded up on the "Wally's" years ago. Walmart usually has the poseable skeletons for $29.99. One of the local Home Depot's has a poseable skeleton for $29.98 each...25 in stock.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone have the WIC of the Jack pumpkin? I haven't seen them in stores at all. 
On the skeleton note "Wally's" were the beginning of the home haunt skeleton craze for those of us that couldn't afford the bucky prices and weren't fond of bluckys. I still have quite a few. They have needed an operation here or there over the years but still my favorite. The pose and stays made by crazy bonez (note...not the posable named ones) are a particular brand name skeleton that are found in numerous places. Last year the posable ones took over but are only in a few places and the pose and stays with the small head and limited posing are every where again. Both the pose and stays and the posable type at Home Depot, Walmart etc. have cheapened out on the hands and feet though I notice.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Went to two Walgreens today but I finally got my mayor statue! Looks good next to Jack... now just have to find where I put Sally..


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.walgreens.com/topic/promotion/halloween.jsp
https://www.walgreens.com/offers/offers.jsp?view=weeklyad#/weeklyad - sale - buy 1, get 1 50% off


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

My Walgreen's finally stocked for Halloween, and I completely understand Myra Mains Haunters not understanding what the big deal is. This is pitiful.

When someone starts a Walgreens 2018 thread next summer, I'm going to suggest that the title be changed to something related to NBC because Walgreen's no longer deserves its own thread.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

So I know most people are talking about the nightmare before Christmas items but I have seen these day of the dead animals and think they are just amazing! And I'm hoping they stick around long enough for me to gab them! Not every store has had them


----------



## wiirenet (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone like plushies? I saw this dragon at Walgreens and the internet tells me he's an exclusive halloween one only at walgreens.
He's a very cool iridescent black and orange!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

The closest Walgreens by me has things up and I'm hoping to go to a different Walgreens to see what kind of things they have out. I'm planning on waiting to go the first week of October since they were a bit late putting things out.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm still trying to get to Walgreens I want those nightmare before Christmas hanging props so bad but my store is pretty far away and they probably won't have any by next week.,.. fingers crossed.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

this week ad


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

so I opted to not get the new hanging "pumpkin king" jack, but i did find this great Zero at spirit Halloween! hes only $20 and fits perfectly with jack and sally!








sorry dont know why its sideways....


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Thanks Screaming Demon, for the History of Walgreens.
> I guess we missed that Cheap Skeleton period...as we are fairly New to doing our own Haunt.
> We keep seeing reference to the CHEAP Skeletons that Walgreen "Used" to have....and had our hopes up....that we could pick a "Bunch" of them, this year.
> One can never ever have, too many Skeletons in ones closet!
> ...


costco had pirate skeletons for $19.99, i think ... couldn't believe it ... i got 4 

unfortunately, it looks like they're sold out :-(

walgreens & cvs used to have good halloween stuff ... looks like those days are over :-(

but it looks like home depot has been upping it's halloween game over the years  unfortunately, the closest one to me is one hour away :-( 

there is a lowes in town, but they're not on par, halloween wise ... maybe they'll up their game to keep up with the competition

amk


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I got my hanging 6 ft NBC prop the pumpkin king one and couldn't be happier. It was the last one so the feet were out of the box and the box was beat up but I'm so glad I didn't have to spend 50 on eBay.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Went to Walgreens today to see if they still have cat or dog skeletons (Buy 1, Get 1 Free). A single rat skeleton was found but it was somewhere else as if someone took it then put it down before the checkout. Everything else (hanging props, lights, candies) are still fully stocked. I left without buying anything.


----------

